# Target Nationals - Barebow



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

Who's going and what are you shooting?

I've been shooting two setups, trying to decide which I'll bring. How terrible of an idea is using 60 grain points?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I won't be going, but I'd be very disinclined to go with a low FOC set-up for outdoor target. Based on my experience shooting 900 and 720 rounds barebow.

-Grant


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll be there, shooting my 27" Gillo G1 and Earl Hoyt PSE limbs, NPX 450's and 110 grain points. That puts my point at the 2/3 line at 12 O'clock, most days.

I would recommend against 60 grain points for 60 meters, but if that's all you have, then bring it and have fun. You never know what might happen. Esp. in match play.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

With all the BB hype surrounding NTC, I was expecting more entries.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

hammer08 said:


> Who's going and what are you shooting?
> 
> I've been shooting two setups, trying to decide which I'll bring. How terrible of an idea is using 60 grain points?


Are barebow compound allow?


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

I will be there shooting my 25" Gillo with 40# Short Border Hex 6 BB2. Then a quick flight up to Minnesota for the National Senior Games.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

Looking a little light as of 5/29. 
https://webpoint.usarchery.org/files/Event_PDFs/2744_Event_OtherDoc2.pdf
25 total.

Male/Female
1/1 Bowman 
2/1 Cadet
2/0 Cub
1/0 Junior
3 +1 Guest/4 Master
6/2 +1 Guest Senior


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Chris1ny said:


> Are barebow compound allow?


USAA doesn't offer any classes for finger shot compounds.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

grantmac said:


> USAA doesn't offer any classes for finger shot compounds.


Too bad. :sad:


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am at 50/50 right now, depends on work. Trevor, see you have a Rev. I had one and sold it, thinking might go back to it, very smooth shot with it.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like a few people haven't signed up. Like two posters on this thread.


----------



## hammer08 (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying 60 grains is too light. But I keep shooting good scores with them. 

Idk what to think.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

iArch said:


> With all the BB hype surrounding NTC, I was expecting more entries.


We always wait until the last minute.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

grantmac said:


> USAA doesn't offer any classes for finger shot compounds.


Not anymore, and not yet. Meaning, they used to offer compound fingers for the masters division, and I'm hoping we can convince them to allow the NASP Genesis archers in the barebow divisions, the way we do down here in Texas. Maybe someday.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Where and when?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Chris1ny said:


> Too bad. :sad:


Shoot a recurve, problem solved.



limbwalker said:


> Not anymore, and not yet. Meaning, they used to offer compound fingers for the masters division, and I'm hoping we can convince them to allow the NASP Genesis archers in the barebow divisions, the way we do down here in Texas. Maybe someday.


I'm not sure that is really a good idea. I can see finger compound shooting slowly invading the other age groups and next thing you know you've got NFAA 2.0

-Grant


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd love to come but if I do that will be 4 weekends back to back...I just can't...maybe next year.

Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Grant, I don't think that's going to be a problem. The Genesis bow doesn't offer any competitive advantage over a good recurve. All it may do is allow some of the masters to reach their distances. But I hope we someday have that problem to consider. As of yet, nothing has seemed to work to get NASP youth interested in USArchery events.

As for barebow at US Outdoor Nationals, we need folks to register! Registrations right now are pitifully low. I KNOW there are a lot of great young (and older) barebow archers out there who want to come.

Talk to your friends and your JOAD/AA program leaders, and get them to come!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

hammer08 said:


> Everyone keeps saying 60 grains is too light. But I keep shooting good scores with them.
> 
> Idk what to think.


I always let my score cards decide these things.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

J. Wesbrock said:


> I always let my score cards decide these things.


Nail on head Sir, there is no "one size fits all"


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm sure its been said on another thread. ugh, July 4th weekend? 

How much time is actually on the field shooting? could it be combined with family vacation without abandoning the family? I feel like Clark W. Griswold in Vegas... trying to sneak away time gambling (archery)


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

Basically 72 arrows Thursday and Friday. (1 morning/1 afternoon) Finals on Saturday.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> We always wait until the last minute.





limbwalker said:


> As for barebow at US Outdoor Nationals, we need folks to register! Registrations right now are pitifully low. I KNOW there are a lot of great young (and older) barebow archers out there who want to come.


Procrastinators! Maybe everyone waiting to the last minute might be a factor hindering the registration numbers? Yeah I'm sure a lot of BB archers out there would want to go, but might not realize that BB is actually being included in this year's NTC. I'd go if shooting BB wasn't a crime in my part of town. :wink:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll be shooting as a guest. Using my 23" SF Forged Plus, 30lb med shorts. 12oz weight on the bottom, 8oz in the middle. 

I'm shooting CX XR 900s, 80gr on the business end. Have just received my pro-staff Medallion pros, but I don't know if I'll have them ready in time. 

It's been so swampy (and I've been crazy busy at X10) that I've not been able to get much practice in, either. Still got a few weeks...

No matter. It will be fun if the heat doesn't do me in. Just spotted some Duluth Armachillo shirts I might try. 

You'll spot me a mile away. I'll be the one swapping out neck coolers every 10 mins.


----------



## iArch (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it legal to attach an umbrella to your bow? You might need one.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

iArch said:


> Is it legal to attach an umbrella to your bow? You might need one.


Yeah, I don't think that would fly. Idk, I'll ask at the judges seminar in a couple of weeks, haha. 

Btw folks, deadline to register is tomorrow before late fees apply, I believe.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I heard they may try to have just the morning line and be finished shooting by 1 pm each day.
Trying to avoid the hottest part of the day.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Yeah, I don't think that would fly. Idk, I'll ask at the judges seminar in a couple of weeks, haha.
> 
> Btw folks, deadline to register is tomorrow before late fees apply, I believe.


Lynda, you are allowed an agent to score and pull your arrows. Just remember only you OR you agent may be down there, not both of you. So, while you sit in the tent recovering from a legitimate issue, your agent can take care of business at the target. This is also a useful bit on info for the JOADs, but please don't abuse this rule for a child that is legitimately able to shoot and score his or her arrows but just wants a competitive advantage of not getting so tired and hot.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, Tom. I had not even considered that. 

One of my concerns is that I wouldn't want to be a distraction for other archers if I get sick. So this might be a great solution if I can find someone willing to be an agent for me.

Thank you!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyone had any luck finding the team round registration or barebow division for the clout round? I could find neither.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Anyone had any luck finding the team round registration or barebow division for the clout round? I could find neither.


Nope on barebow clout. Guests can't register either. I emailed a few weeks ago, but didn't hear anything.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Yeah, I don't think that would fly. Idk, I'll ask at the judges seminar in a couple of weeks, haha.
> 
> Btw folks, deadline to register is tomorrow before late fees apply, I believe.


June 8 is the early registration deadline. 
https://webpoint.usarchery.org/wp15/Events2/ViewEvt.wp?EventID=2744


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

midwayarcherywi said:


> June 8 is the early registration deadline.
> https://webpoint.usarchery.org/wp15/Events2/ViewEvt.wp?EventID=2744


Ah, you know what I did? I put it on my calendar with a week to spare, just in case. 

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

I had planned on going, but unexpected family/health issues will take precedent this time around. Was really looking forward to this event.


----------



## Laurie Borealis (Mar 10, 2012)

trevorpowdrell said:


> Looking a little light as of 5/29.
> https://webpoint.usarchery.org/files/Event_PDFs/2744_Event_OtherDoc2.pdf
> 25 total.
> 
> ...


Not even counting the kids, as of 5/29 it's about a 400 percent increase compared with the number of barebow shooters who shot in the last year that barebow was a category (4 people in 2013), with a week to go till early registration ends... That's progress on a long path.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

If it wasn't the 4 th of July weekend it would help out with attendance some too...I wonder if they would consider moving it??


Dewayne


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

They won't move it now. Been planning over a year.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm going, and I'm shooting my "Pearl" and she's got some cool flowers that I painted on the back of the riser....but that was years ago, and EVERYONE ALWAYS SAYS..."That's really cool!"

I heard there are not many BB entries...if y'all don't show up, we will be eliminated within the next three years.

PLEASE PEOPLE, DON'T GO OFF ON ME, I'M JUST STATING FACTS.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Me too honestly! as I said...If everyone doesn't show up for one reason or another in the next three years we are kaput....THAT STATEMENT OUGHT TO GET A RISE OUT OF AT LEAST ON PERSON IN THIS THREAD. Don't bash me PLEASE, or I'll never post another thing.


iArch said:


> With all the BB hype surrounding NTC, I was expecting more entries.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

CLOUT HAS NEVER HAD A SEPARATE BAREBOW DIVISION EVER. Sights do not matter in clout. Team Trafford will back me up on that!



Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Nope on barebow clout. Guests can't register either. I emailed a few weeks ago, but didn't hear anything.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

iArch (love your handle!), IF you have ever run a tournament, you KNOW everyone waits until the "POSTMARK" deadline to send EVER tournament application in! I registered as soon as I could after I knew it was up there, and made reservations last year when I knew where it was going to be!
I registered so early I forgot I had registered for a certain FAVORITE event!

Lizard



iArch said:


> Procrastinators! Maybe everyone waiting to the last minute might be a factor hindering the registration numbers? Yeah I'm sure a lot of BB archers out there would want to go, but might not realize that BB is actually being included in this year's NTC. I'd go if shooting BB wasn't a crime in my part of town. :wink:


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

The cause might be because they have their own circuit of tournaments! If we are smart, we use the NASP programs in the area to springboard into USAA coaching and events when they age out of the NASP program...Just sayin'



limbwalker said:


> Grant, I don't think that's going to be a problem. The Genesis bow doesn't offer any competitive advantage over a good recurve. All it may do is allow some of the masters to reach their distances. But I hope we someday have that problem to consider. As of yet, nothing has seemed to work to get NASP youth interested in USArchery events.
> 
> As for barebow at US Outdoor Nationals, we need folks to register! Registrations right now are pitifully low. I KNOW there are a lot of great young (and older) barebow archers out there who want to come.
> 
> Talk to your friends and your JOAD/AA program leaders, and get them to come!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Decatur, Alabama, Starting July 1...which is my birthday!!!

Go to: www.usarchery.org click on national events, or the block that displays for NTC/EJN, you'll find info, and lots of it there!!




Bigjono said:


> Where and when?


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

Updated number for June 7th
Now at 35 archers.

Male/Female
1/2 Bowman 
3/2 Cadet
2/0 Cub
1/0 Junior
5 +1 Guest/4 Master
10/3 +1 Guest Senior


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

This is absolutely awesome.

Unfortunately, I am not going to be able to make it this year. Between switching from wood to ILF bows, my wife's medical bills that our lovely health care system doesn't cover it was going to be a big financial stretch. I was just about to take the plunge and signup last week, when the calipers on my truck seized on the rear end. That was the nail in the coffin. There is no way I can do it this year. Airfare, hotel, food, and rental car estimates was putting this trip near $2000 to go. Mechanicsberg is right out also. I am still hoping I can do the FITA Field Nationals in Yankton in September.

I am hoping we can get some good youtube videos of the barebow shooters.

Good luck everyone, and hopefully US Archery's eyes get opened big time to the interest, skills, and dedication that us barebow shooters put into this sport.

Pete


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

These should be final numbers as of June 16th.

Total of 38 archers.

Male/Female
1/2 Bowman 
3/2 Cadet
2/0 + 1 Cub
7 +1 Guest/5 Master
11/2 +1 Guest Senior


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Talked out junior into registering as an adult (senior) so he could play all 4 days. He's also going to help us field 2 full teams from Texas. Going to be an interesting week!


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

So just need 1 more barebow team to sign up and there should be 4 teams.


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

More than happy to join a team if it's understood that the team is just in it for the the fun.... i.e. laughs.
Glenn


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Glenn, we are all in it for fun.[emoji2]


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, John. I'll sign in as an available loose cannon at registration.
Glenn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer said:


> Glenn, we are all in it for fun.[emoji2]


Agreed. Looking forward to the team round in particular.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Trevor, we need a member on our team. You still available?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Let's have a contest to see who can predict the winning score in mens barebow. I'll start with 648-648. Closest to winning score buys cold drink for all others.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

I am available John. how was SoCal ?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Weathers nice! Wanna join Danny and myself?


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

John would be my pleasure to shoot with you and Danny.


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

trevorpowdrell said:


> John would be my pleasure to shoot with you and Danny.


Outstanding! Let the games begin!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Love seeing these teams come together. That's going to be the highlight of the tournament!


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

How many trad shooters attend?


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

38 archers will shoot recurve barebow. 
Traditional archers have there own outdoor nationals now held the last weekend in August in E. Lansing at Michigan State University Demmer Center. Dates are Aug. 29-30 for 2015. 
Check http://usarcherytraditional.org/ for rules and application.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

trevorpowdrell said:


> 38 archers will shoot recurve barebow.
> Traditional archers have there own outdoor nationals now held the last weekend in August in E. Lansing at Michigan State University Demmer Center. Dates are Aug. 29-30 for 2015.
> Check http://usarcherytraditional.org/ for rules and application.


So, this thread isn't about BB in South Dakota in September? If not, sorry for sticking my nose in there...lol.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

That would be the NFAA National Outdoor Target Championships in Yankton, SD. 
The 900 round is good for NFAA barebow and trad but the 600 round is very tough as I believe you have to shoot it on a 6-10 ring 96cm target

On the 900 round you have the whole bale on the 600 round you get less than a quarter of it..


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I know we have three teams ready for sign up. We need at least one more. Ben Rogers is looking for two archers up for the task. Let's make sure we get another team together so we can take full advantage of the weekend and all the fun!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Come on guys, let's do this thing! Any team with Ben is going to be competitive. I know we have three good teams now. A fourth would guarantee we shoot the team event in men's barebow (a FIRST for US Nationals) on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

Am available for 4th team.
Glenn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ben, where you at? Can you get a 4th team together?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Ben, where you at? Can you get a 4th team together?


Most of the barebow archers I know will not be at the shoot or are already on a team. I'm going in blind so if anyone wants to be in on the fun, I will hopefully be there a day early, as will Demmer, so we can possibly put together a team there. Glenn, please sign up, we may as well get an extra day of shooting in.:smile:


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

Ben, I'll be there Wednesday and will sign up at registration.
Glenn


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you just show up and shoot the team shoot like an ASA Pro/AM? Or do you have to sign up for the whole kit and kaboodle? I mean, if you just need a few bodies to accomplish ya'lls goal, I could possibly get away for a day. Haven't shot barebow in many moons , I could scrape up a kit though.

Joe


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

No, to shoot the team round you have to be registered for the whole thing. Clout was the only "shoot" that didn't require full registration. Sorry.

Not sure if they will randomly assign people to teams if they simply indicate that they want to shoot the team event at registration, or if they require a full 3-person team to register AS a team at check-in. I don't want to take any chances, so I'm hoping we have four fully formed teams that all register at check-in. Simply finding our team members the day of may be a little risky, and I don't want them to have any reason to not contest the barebow team event.


----------



## trevorpowdrell (May 8, 2012)

I will be flying in on Monday. Anyone else plan to practice on Tuesday ?


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

limbwalker, in that case, count me in for 'Team 4'.
Glenn


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

trevorpowdrell said:


> I will be flying in on Monday. Anyone else plan to practice on Tuesday ?


I'll be there on Tuesday


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Rotor said:


> limbwalker, in that case, count me in for 'Team 4'.
> Glenn


Glenn, that means you have a group of 3 who've agreed to all register as a team?


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

limbwalker, who the 3rd is in addition to Ben and me? Dan?
Glenn


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

Rotor said:


> limbwalker, who the 3rd is in addition to Ben and me? Dan?
> Glenn


I believe he is saying, you need a third in addition to you and Ben. Do you have a third to make a team?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

DWilloughby said:


> I believe he is saying, you need a third in addition to you and Ben. Do you have a third to make a team?


Yes, that's what I mean. I'd love to know we have 4 complete teams that register as teams during check-in. Just saying you are "available" may not be enough. I'd rather not test that theory.

We have two teams lined out here in Texas. The six archers are myself, Skip Hartman, Ryland Hartman, Rick Stonebraker and Barry Watson. Not sure exactly how we will split up yet, but that's not important. What's important is that we have two full teams to register at check-in, and by then, each of us will know what team we are signing up for so that we record two full teams.

I think Demmer has a 3-person team.

We just need another complete 3-person team and the event will run. If we get more than that, great!


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

I do not have a third, and that prompted my question (my understanding was that Dan was already part of a team). My goal is to help get a 4th team formed.
Glenn


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Glenn, it sounds like you and Ben need a third!

Anyone out there !?! We just need one more senior or masters barebow archer to lock this team thing in!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Glenn, it sounds like you and Ben need a third!
> 
> Anyone out there !?! We just need one more senior or masters barebow archer to lock this team thing in!


I'll shoot 4 arrows and Glenn 2. Problem solved.:tongue:


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

itbeso said:


> I'll shoot 4 arrows and Glenn 2. Problem solved.:tongue:


I like that plan!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

itbeso said:


> I'll shoot 4 arrows and Glenn 2. Problem solved.:tongue:


I don't like that plan. 

But seriously, we need one more guy! Just one more and we can lock up 4 full teams and then everyone gets to play.

Barebow Team Championship round on the 4th of July? What's more American than that !?!


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

itbeso said:


> I'll shoot 4 arrows and Glenn 2. Problem solved.:tongue:


Still underdogs, yet, somehow, palpably dangerous.


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I don't like that plan.
> 
> But seriously, we need one more guy! Just one more and we can lock up 4 full teams and then everyone gets to play.
> 
> Barebow Team Championship round on the 4th of July? What's more American than that !?!


By elimination, the following people have entered but are not on a team (except for one who is John's sixth Texan)
Bryce Wilfort, Mike Frizzell, Daryl Harris, Steven Plummer, Scott Reynolds, Wade Allen, Travis Dutton, Daniel Hughes,
Ladney Keener, and John Winchester.
Does anyone know if one of them would be interested in being the 3rd on the 4th team?

Glenn


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

HMMMMMM
Maybe.....
Me, there shooting longbow?! Have to get suitable arrows...anybody ideas?
I've heard ELITE is good!
Gotta check my inbox...



trevorpowdrell said:


> 38 archers will shoot recurve barebow.
> Traditional archers have there own outdoor nationals now held the last weekend in August in E. Lansing at Michigan State University Demmer Center. Dates are Aug. 29-30 for 2015.
> Check http://usarcherytraditional.org/ for rules and application.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Any word on Glen and Ben getting the third member? I won't be able to get there until mid day tomorrow. If anyone get there earlier do some scouting for us to get that 4th team complete.


----------



## Rotor (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got to Decatur this evening and will join the search tomorrow.
Glenn


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

No extra barebow Archer was there when I practiced. Will look tomorrow.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Demmer said:


> No extra barebow Archer was there when I practiced. Will look tomorrow.


Talk to Mike Frizzel, he goes by gitnbetter on TT. Good guy and good shot.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Mike is on a team already


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

Grab one of the kids if need be. They would love to shoot with their heroes.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck guys...wish I could be there.


Dewayne


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Scores are live. Men are shooting right now. 
http://teamusa.org/usa-archery/events/national-events/outdoor-nationals


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

what happened to Ben?


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, what happened to Ben, I hope he is alright.

Outside of the lightning delays, hows the weather for the first day?

Nice shooting everyone.

I wish I could be there.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

All barebow divisions shoot 60m?


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, all 60m, men and women


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Weeee! What a blast!

The weather was a great temperature, but super windy today. Especially in the afternoon when us gals were shooting. But that made it that much more fun to play the wind. 

Larry gave me a pep talk before our first qualification round, and it resonated. Thanks, Larry. Hugs. 

Remind me not to take my longbow for clout next year. It was a very long day, shooting clout as it got dark. I was so tired that I pretty much gave up and had my worst clout round ever. Oh well. Still fun. Texas did well on the podium though. 

Lookie what Rebecca Nelson-Harris fixed up for the barebow crowd.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I love it - the Barebow Bunker


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

So what happened to Ben??


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Old Sarge said:


> So what happened to Ben??


Sarge, I took on a little too much work and missed getting it done by about a week. Toughest thing I've had to miss in a while as I was shooting 60 meters well. I am taking off tomorrow for Alabama to stay with a friend. I plan to go to the 3rd leg of the IBO triple crown, the Trad Worlds, and then to the Nfaa Field Championships in Pennsylvania. Haven't seen the final results yet but it looks like Texas is kicking butt so far. Congratulations to all the competitors who made the tournament. Sorry I couldn't be there to shoot with everyone. Ben


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Ben, I know you hated to miss it but putting food on the table comes first. I was just worried that something happened to you health wise . At our age you can't be to careful. Good luck in the other events you have entered and have a good summer.
Glad you are ok .

Bill


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Old Sarge said:


> Ben, I know you hated to miss it but putting food on the table comes first. I was just worried that something happened to you health wise . At our age you can't be to careful. Good luck in the other events you have entered and have a good summer.
> Glad you are ok .
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill.


----------



## adnoh (Apr 4, 2008)

I would have loved to go but too expensive :sad:


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats to all who toughed out the rough weather for the nationals.

Congrats to John for helping make this happen, and bringing home the gold.

Now lets see if USAA is impressed enough to want to keep barebow in their target events


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks and yes, I hope so. I think we made a good showing this year and are well positioned for an even better event next year.


----------

